# Beaux-Arts Architecture compilation



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

> Beaux-Arts architecture (/ˌboʊˈzɑr/; French: [bozaʁ]) expresses the academic neoclassical architectural style taught at the École des Beaux-Arts in Paris. The style "Beaux Arts" is above all the cumulative product of two-and-a-half centuries of instruction under the authority, first, of the Académie royale d'architecture (1671–1793), then, following the French Revolution of the late 18th century, of the Architecture section of the Académie des Beaux-Arts (1795– ). The organization under the Ancien Régime of the competition for the "Grand Prix de Rome" in architecture, offering a chance to study in Rome, imprinted its codes and aesthetic on the course of instruction, which culminated during the Second Empire (1852–1870) and the Third Republic that followed. The style of instruction that produced Beaux-Arts architecture continued without major interruption until 1968.[1]
> 
> The Beaux-Arts style heavily influenced the architecture of the United States in the period from 1880 to 1920.[2] Non-French European architects of the period 1860–1914 tended to gravitate toward their own national academic centers rather than fixating on Paris. British architects of Imperial classicism, in a development culminating in Sir Edwin Lutyens's New Delhi government buildings, followed a somewhat more independent course, owing to the cultural politics of the late 19th century.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaux-Arts_architecture

Post Beaux-arts architecture from around the world here!


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Grand Palais, Paris


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

NYC METS MUSEUM


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I just love Beaux-Arts glass domes and ceilings.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

^^


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*New York Yacht Club*


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Memorial Hall (Philadelphia)
*


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Le Centorial, Paris (HQ of Crédit lyonnais + EDHEC University)


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Monte Carlo Casino, Monaco (built in 1854, current facade built in 1878)*














































*Interior:*


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Adolphus hotel, Dallas USA


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Grand Central Terminal, NYC


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Romanian Athenaeum, Bucharest:
> 
> 
> Atheneul Roman, Bucuresti, Romania by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr
> ...


....


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The *C.E.C.* of *Bucharest*, a major public bank





























CEC by irrelevant_username, on Flickr

CEC by 
Marian-Lucian Bulumac, on Flickr

Very Petit Palais-ish. Sadly it is not in a good state, as can be seen bellow. 











https://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palatul_C.E.C.

Was built between 1897 and 1900, with plans by French architect Paul Gottereau.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

CEC inside:


















































































http://www.comunicatemedia.ro/Palatul_CEC___Bucuresti-gf-aid-152.html










http://www.romaniaregala.ro/jurnal/dineul-oficial-de-la-palatul-cec-18-ianuarie-2015/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The *Army House*, *Bucharest*



Bucuresti, Romania by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr


20120909 #02 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


Palatul Cercului Militar National by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr


Bucharest by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr


Cercul Militar / The Army Club by Raiden2, on Flickr

Inside:


scări by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr


sală spectacole by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr


deschidere by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr


sală spectacole by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr


Sala Bizantină by Mișu Trașcă, on Flickr


Cercul Militar National-2 by Em and Ernie, on Flickr


București (Bucharest, Romania) - Cercul Militar Naţional by jaime.silva, on Flickr

It was built just before the first world war.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

From the same architect of the Army House, this is the old Chamber of Deputies, now Orthodox Patriarchy. I like this one much more than the Army House, I find it more graceful. It was built in 1907. 


20130102 #05 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


(#3483)-Bucharest - The Palace of the Patriarch by VFR Rider, on Flickr


Palatul Adunarii Deputatilor / The Palace of the Assembly of Deputies by Raiden2, on Flickr

The whole complex is on a hill and makes up a nice little historical skyline on its own.


Dealul Patriarhiei / Patriarchy Hill by Raiden2, on Flickr


Palatul Patriarhiei by Tudor Danes, on Flickr


Quality pics don't seem to exist in abundance, I'll try to find better ones and come back.



















http://ghideuropean.ro/actualitati/bucuresti-555-dealul-mitropoliei/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

My Bucharest favourite: The Central University Library, built as the House of Royal Foundations in 1893 by the same Paul Gottereau (see the CEC building above).


Biblioteca Centrală Universitară din Bucureşti by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr


Urme de lumina by Sorinmountains, on Flickr


Carol I & Fundatiunea Universitara by Petru Schiopu, on Flickr


20130502 #01 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


Panorama view of Bucharest. by Philip Pang, on Flickr


Central University Library of Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Central University Library of Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Central University Library of Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


glass ceiling by mystroh, on Flickr


Central University Library of Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


library of King Carol 1 by mystroh, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

On the opposite side of the road where the CEC palace lies, this is the National History Museum, built between 1983 and 1900 as the Postal Service Palace. Was inspired by the equivalent building in Geneva apparently.










https://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palatul_Poștelor

Today:










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/48245060



















At the back:




























https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:National_Museum_of_Romanian_History


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Nice stuff


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for everyone


----------

